# Laser tracking By image processing by matlab



## Fouz&Nora (10 ديسمبر 2010)

استخدام تقنية معالجة الصورة الرقمية في ملاحقة هدف ليزري باستخدام الماتلاب والكاميرا الرقمية


نتوجه في هذا البحث لـ:
- التعرف على الليزر

- الكاميرات الرقمية والتشابهية

- الصورة الرقمية ومعالجتها في الحاسب

- تطبيق الأفكار السابقة في بناء تطبيق لملاحقة هدف ليزري باستخدام الماتلاب والكاميرا الرقمية 

لتحميل البحث من الرابط التالي :
http://www.4shared.com/document/oxamOHMt/________.html

Fouz Martini 
Nora Naser


----------

